# Tuscany Road 2018



## steveindenmark (27 Apr 2018)

I volunteered for the Transcontinental last year and had a great time at CP2, Monte Grappa in Italy. This year I got a place in the TCR itself. Unfortunately, due to work commitments I cannot go.

I am softening the blow by riding in the second edition of the Tuscany Road in September. It is 530km with 10,300m of ascent. I love Italy and am hoping for a little late summer warmth and nice food.

Last years ride was a good advertiser. If anybody else fancies it. Registration is still open.


View: https://vimeo.com/241612406


----------



## I like Skol (27 Apr 2018)

If only........

Would love to do it but life responsibilities prevent participation. Maybe when the kids are older?


----------



## I like Skol (27 Apr 2018)

I keep going back to watch the video because it looks so good to ride there.

Did raise a chuckle at this though....







Does it remind anyone of anything?


----------

